# Audi RS 7 Render Surfaces on DeviantArt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

dacim12 over on DeviantArt.com has posted his own impression of what an RS version of the new A7 might look like. This RS 7 appears to effectively be an A7 PR photo with known RS design elements such as TT RS or RS 4 chin, RS 5 grille, rotor 5-spoke RS style wheels and chrome mirrors (actually TT mirrors and not A7 mirrors). Rendered in what appears to be Audi's Sprint Blue the photo is pretty convincing and likely not terribly inaccurate to the final product that is expected to debut in the future.

Current intel from Fourtitude sources suggest an RS 7 would be powered by the upcoming yet still-unseen 4.0T FSI twin turbo V8. Likely the car will also boast the same evolution of quattro all-wheel drive as the RS 5 and we hear chances are likely the car will come to the USA.

Thanks Audiblog.nl for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

